# MIT Technology for Officer Safety - Survey



## readyprotect (Apr 20, 2017)

We are a group from MIT working on a modular technology that assists officers in stressful scenarios to improve situational awareness and safety. The goal of the technology is to perform secondary tasks for the officers (such as turning on body cameras or contacting dispatch) in stressful scenarios, so that the officer can focus on the primary task. Please take our survey so that we can make sure the tech best aides officers!

MIT Technology for Officer Safety


----------

